# KalOnline-ERROR: There is a problem in the funct..



## LordOzai (Jul 31, 2008)

i downloaded kalonline and when i click the icon to play i get a msg like this one "there is a problem in the function of anti hacking. program is closing."(word for word) and it all closes out. but ive got it to work a few times by re installing it but now even that doesnt work. maybe a problem with hacksheild pro? i dunno u tell me plz, all help is greatly appretiated


----------



## LordOzai (Jul 31, 2008)

ive played this game for so long before it got deleted by my girlfriend so i know my pc supports it, but i downloaded it again from kalonline.com and when i try to play it i will click the start game button and when the hacksheild pro goes away i get a message saying exactly this "there is an error in the action of anti hacking. program closing" and it makes no sense to me. ive tried downloading it over and over again, even from websites like gamershell and gamespot and i could get it to plaay for me a couple times so i could atleast make an account but now that doesnt even work. im lost and desperate and being chased by wolves! someone please help me!!!! ill forever be in their debt!!!!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hello i seen your message.have a run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there hekps post back.i have a feeling a registry edit will be needed to fix this,but follow the steps first.


----------



## LordOzai (Jul 31, 2008)

i really appretiate your reply. i looked through it and have tried everything except updating my drivess (No.6) which i will try once my home computer its working again(i uninstalled this game over and over again to try and help and now it runs slow and i cant get on internet windows) but if that doesnt work i will post here again and hopefully u will see. i use the library computers to try and get my forum help so all this is a real pain in the butt and i would just like to get this over with and play the game  i know your busy but i will respond very soon so if u can spare some attention in this matter it would be highly appretiated  Thank you


----------

